# Convert Kayak to rowboat?



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone ever attempted to put oarlocks and oars on a kayak?
I've been toying with the idea since rowing provides a full-body workout compared to kayak paddling.

Ideas?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

You'd have to get or make some sort of outriggers to attach to the gunnels of the kayak and then attach the oars to the ends of those. Otherwise you won't have enough space to do proper oar strokes.

Google 'spring creek', they used to make a rowing kit for canoes and kayaks. Should still be available.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Get you one o' them bike type yaks and then ya paddle at the same time. Great work out.


----------

